# So confused, UK or US?



## MandEm (Apr 8, 2011)

My fiancé and I want to get married and we've been doing research on the internet but aren't getting any definite answers.

My fiancé currently lives in England and I in the United States. We plan on living here in the US but we don't care whether we get married here in the US or in the UK.

We're trying to figure out which country would be the easiest to get married in in the sense of least time consuming, more affordable, and more logical for the purpose of living in the US.

Can anyone help advise which country would be a better choice for getting married in?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Em


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MandEm said:


> My fiancé and I want to get married and we've been doing research on the internet but aren't getting any definite answers.
> 
> My fiancé currently lives in England and I in the United States. We plan on living here in the US but we don't care whether we get married here in the US or in the UK.
> 
> ...


There is no clear answer to your issue.

Do you want to be apart after your marriage or before it?
Is it important that your fiancé is able to work immediately on entering the US to live with you, or would a 3-month delay be okay?


----------



## MandEm (Apr 8, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> There is no clear answer to your issue.
> 
> Do you want to be apart after your marriage or before it?
> Is it important that your fiancé is able to work immediately on entering the US to live with you, or would a 3-month delay be okay?


We're currently apart right now in long distance relationship. So preferably being sepeated before hand as we already are. And ideally able to work immediatly or at least two weeks after entering the states.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MandEm said:


> We're currently apart right now in long distance relationship. So preferably being sepeated before hand as we already are. And ideally able to work immediatly or at least two weeks after entering the states.


So here's your issue.....

If you marry before sorting out the US visa for your fiancé, he'll be on a CR1 immigrant visa. It takes 8-10 months for the visa to come through for him to live in the US, though he can visit in the meantime. When he arrives on the visa, he's work authorized and you won't need to do any more paperwork for 21 months. You can marry in the US or UK (or anywhere, actually!), though there's extra visa paperwork (from the UK side) if you want to marry in the UK.

If you sort out the visa first, the fiancé visa is known as the K1. It will take 6-8 months to be issued and then he must marry you in the US within 90 days of arrival. He will not be able to work until you have submitted more paperwork, and this takes up to 90 days.

Not an easy choice.

There's also a 3rd method that you'll read about that requires a wing and a prayer but does away with that time apart. If you want to investigate that one, speak to a sympathetic US immigration lawyer. Some embrace it, some shy away.


----------



## MandEm (Apr 8, 2011)

Thankyou for your help.


----------



## deedavitt (Apr 13, 2011)

*Immigration Lawyer*



Fatbrit said:


> So here's your issue.....
> 
> If you marry before sorting out the US visa for your fiancé, he'll be on a CR1 immigrant visa. It takes 8-10 months for the visa to come through for him to live in the US, though he can visit in the meantime. When he arrives on the visa, he's work authorized and you won't need to do any more paperwork for 21 months. You can marry in the US or UK (or anywhere, actually!), though there's extra visa paperwork (from the UK side) if you want to marry in the UK.
> 
> ...


Where can I find an emigtation Lawyer.Possibly in Ohio/?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

deedavitt said:


> Where can I find an emigtation Lawyer.Possibly in Ohio/?


AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


----------

